# Google Local Maps



## MasterCraft-KB (Aug 8, 2010)

I've been trying (unsuccessfully for the most part) to show up in neighboring towns in google local. Does anyone have any suggestions for how to show up in areas served?


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Have you already created your Local Business Listing?
If not *Click Here*.
Next ad photos, videos, and anything else that you can.:thumbsup:


----------



## MasterCraft-KB (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks but yea...I show up on the first page in the organic listings for the majority of my keywords + town or zipcode. You can check out what I mean by this link http://www.mastercraft-kb.com/keywords-bathroom-remodeling.html . I track placement in a spreadsheet weekly and the last one I showed up on the first page 82 out of a possible 116 bathroom remodeling searches but only showed up in 14 local. I have an areas served section at the bottom of the my homepage with each town linking to its own page. Just trying to figure out a way to show up on more local maps. Some of my competition show up in way more local then I do but I can't figure out what they are doing that I'm not. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## y.painting (Nov 12, 2009)

One very important issue is that your phone number is associated with two different local listings: Matercraft Kitchen/Bath and Ace of Trades. There is also a duplicate unclaimed listings for Mastercraft Kitchen/Bath that needs to be deleted.

When you have the same phone number associated with more than one listings, you will be penalized. Also, when you have more than one listing, you are penalized. There is also a bunch more wrong with the listings that I can see just by glancing, but those are the biggest issues that need to be taken care of first.


----------



## MasterCraft-KB (Aug 8, 2010)

Wow...didn't realize they were out there. Ace of Trades was the original business name about 10 yrs ago. We then changed the name to MasterCraft Remodeling then about a year ago we decided to change it again to MasterCraft Kitchen & bath since 99% of what we do in kitchen and bathrooms. We have also moved. I just claimed the other 2 listings and am going to suspend them tomorrow (google calls office #). Thanks for discovering the additional listings and hopefully that will work...You also said there were other things wrong...


----------



## Joe Wood (Sep 20, 2005)

Hey Joe, you said "google calls office #", 

do you have a phone # to call google about that duplicate listing? I actually have three listings, I created two extra by mistake, but have been hesitant to delete them fearing it'll screw up my Google Local.

It would be nice to be able to call someone about this.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

MasterCraft-KB said:


> I've been trying (unsuccessfully for the most part) to show up in neighboring towns in google local. Does anyone have any suggestions for how to show up in areas served?


I checked out your listing. Under the "Service areas and Location settings"
you could switch from the setting you have now "Distance from one location" 
to "List of areas served" where you can manually put in all of your target areas. Hope this helps.:thumbsup:


----------



## MasterCraft-KB (Aug 8, 2010)

Sir Mixalot said:


> I checked out your listing. Under the "Service areas and Location settings"
> you could switch from the setting you have now "Distance from one location"
> to "List of areas served" where you can manually put in all of your target areas. Hope this helps.:thumbsup:


Thanks Sir,
Just entered in all zip codes manually.


----------



## FreedomBuilders (Apr 18, 2010)

*Hmm On the Area Served Part*



MasterCraft-KB said:


> Thanks Sir,
> Just entered in all zip codes manually.


That's odd for me. When I created my Google Maps page. I never entered all that info. I hesitate to enter it now seeing as I place rather well and in many targeted keywords in and around my area. I simply relied on proper SEO of webpages

I believe the geoip and how the various service providers have the region divided plays a key role too. Google is pretty accurate but it's based off the IP info my ISP provides and Google's geoip database. Yahoo and Bing show my IP in Elmhurst, IL. that's like a good hour and 15 minutes away from me. My ISP reports my hop/'Node' as Rockford but we are routed through Chicago before anywhere else


----------



## Solar Control (Jan 27, 2009)

FreedomBuilders said:


> That's odd for me. When I created my Google Maps page. I never entered all that info. ...
> 
> stuff deleted ...


You probably added/claimed your listing before Google added the service area option in March of this year. The service area option is a nice one, though we haven't implemented it.


----------



## FreedomBuilders (Apr 18, 2010)

[


Solar Control said:


> You probably added/claimed your listing before Google added the service area option in March of this year. The service area option is a nice one, though we haven't implemented it.


Yes I did. I noticed the option when I created a page for my Uncle & Cousin 2 weeks ago..I thought to myself, "How did I miss that on mine?" But then vaguely remember getting a notice about Google making some changes.


----------



## y.painting (Nov 12, 2009)

The service area feature is very new, added only a few months back. At this point, I am not implementing it and am not recommending it for any one because many from the local search community have noticed some funky things happening when they add it. 



> Dave Basu - In recent months, Google Places has offered the option for businesses to define their service areas. This is especially useful, at least in theory, for mobile businesses such as plumbers, roofers, and other contractors, and home-based businesses. Unfortunately, Google Places still places more trust in brick and mortar based businesses than mobile businesses. Our testing has proven that selecting service areas results in a sharp drop in rankings.





> Matt McGee* - Do not use the new tools for service- and home-based businesses yet.* These are, in Google’s words, still “in testing” and may cause problems with your local business listing. _(Again, this is wrong and an explanation is below.)_ They did to mine. Read on for pictures and a description of what happened.
> 
> Shortly after I published this post today about the new LBC options, I tested them out by modifying my wife‘s business listing. She’s a real estate agent who works in a wider region than just the city indicated in her business listing.
> *Within an hour*, while checking to see if her listing was showing up for any new queries, I noticed that _it had been merged with business info from another real estate agent’s listing_.





> Local Search Ranking Factors - All the research says this can hurt you, but I can't believe that is Google's intention for long....This feature is far too new and so far appears to have no bearing in the ranking algorithm. That may change at some point...*In Google's case, this "feature" is too new. I wouldn't touch it with a 10-foot pole...I've yet to see a big impact and if anything it seems Google continues to work out the kinks with this feature. I like the fact that they are giving the listing owner more of a voice though.
> *





> A local plumbing company - So far, using the "local service area" settings for our plumbing, heating & cooling business has had a strong negative effect on our listings. Am trying to decide if I should stick with playing it super-straight and see if the Google gods eventually figure it out, or if I need to game the system a bit. Can't afford to wait for too long.


I do hope that Google fixes this issue soon, as this is a very useful feature. Also, I don't believe that it negatively impact everyone as I see some using it with no noticeable problems. I'm just not going to test it out while it's still in beta testing.


----------



## FreedomBuilders (Apr 18, 2010)

Based on this info from several posts. I modified my Uncles business page to not use the 'Area' feature


----------



## asley (Sep 2, 2010)

now days google map is getting more response.


----------



## MasterCraft-KB (Aug 8, 2010)

y.painting said:


> One very important issue is that your phone number is associated with two different local listings: Matercraft Kitchen/Bath and Ace of Trades. There is also a duplicate unclaimed listings for Mastercraft Kitchen/Bath that needs to be deleted.
> 
> When you have the same phone number associated with more than one listings, you will be penalized. Also, when you have more than one listing, you are penalized. There is also a bunch more wrong with the listings that I can see just by glancing, but those are the biggest issues that need to be taken care of first.


I took ownership of the two additional listings and was able to delete the Ace Of Trades one but the MasterCraft Remodeling needs to be verified with a postcard. I keep checking to see if the Ace of Trades has disappeared yet but it hasn't. Does anyone know how long this will take?


----------



## Vince_B (May 9, 2008)

Why not do a 301 redirect for Ace of Trades? That way you want lose any possible clicks.


----------

